# Back in the saddle!



## Shiltsy (Jun 12, 2013)

Three years ago (almost to the day) I did the trip of a lifetime to pickup a fully loaded 550i for European Delivery. It was a wonderful experience.

I then drove the car at home for about 18 months and ultimately lost the work perk that was paying for this beautiful ride. We also decided to build a house at the time, so the 550 had to go. Very sad day.

Fast forward to late August 2016 and I'm back in the family. This should provide a nice "bridge" until I can get in (hopefully) an M6 down the road.

Sounds corny, but it's amazing how the engineering and spirit of 550 feels so similar in the 1200GS. Phenomenal bike and I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## ExGMan (Jan 25, 2005)

Now it's time for you to join the BMW MOA and really get to know your GS and all the fine people who ride them! Here's the link, and you get the first three months for free: https://www.bmwmoa.org


----------

